# Nero 6 oder 7 für Audioumwandlung?



## scwi (15. November 2006)

1.) Ich darf die Community fragen, ob es zwischen Nero 6 und Nero 7 bei der Umwandlung von z.B: .aac, flac, mpc in andere Audioformate deutlich hörbare Unterschiede gibt, oder wandeln beide Programme diese gleich gut um? Bin bei der Überlegung mein Nero 6 gegen eine 7-er Version auszutauschen.
2.) Weiters würde mich noch interessieren: Ich habe mir den Luxus eine Creative X-Fi Elite Pro Soundkarte geleistet. Diese hat auch ein Umwandlungstool dabei, das jedoch nicht alle Formate unterstütz (Habe meine CD Sammlung in .flac und mpc umgewandelt). Diese Formate unterstütz das X-Fi Tool jedoch bei mir nicht. Gibt es hier Audiocodecs zu kaufen/ zum Runterladen um das Creative Tool zum Umwandeln zu benutzen? - Dann würde ich mir nämlich auch kein neues Nero kaufen, um meinen neuen CD-Player im Auto mit mp3 oder wma CDs "füttern" zu können....

Danke
scwi


----------

